# Kem Aqua Plus for cabinets?



## AmericanVeteranPaint

Recently bought a titan 115 capspray for cabinets and looking for the best product for durability and finish from Sherwin Williams.

Has anyone used Kem Aqua Plus over white pigmented shellac on cabinet repaints?


----------



## Tprice2193

I use kem aqua plus pigmented over BIN with excellent results. Graco hvlp 4900 with #3 tip. Repaints. At lower pressure with air turned down a bit on gun.


----------



## sayn3ver

Just an FYI. The kem aqua and kem aqua+ systems are designed to be finished over bare wood utilizing their surfacers and topcoats. Repaints would not be stood behind. Going over another primer wouldn't be stood behind. Plenty on here do it. I have used their surfacer under acrylic enamel trim paint. 

Their is only one SW store the next state over from me that tints their pigmented topcoats. Last time I checked they had a 1-2 month lead time I believe. 

Might behoove you to take a minute and maybe speak with some other suppliers in the area. I have a BM location near me who stocks or can readily order lenmar solvent and waterborne lacquers. 

Online ordering is an option for Target and general finishes. I haven't found a local source for valspar wood finishing products yet. 

The other thing to consider is application. These waterborne "lacquers" are spray only and eliminates the option of brush and rolling boxes or brush touchups. 

It also means matching or blending to existing trim may be an issue. It may not be for your projects. 

Just things to consider. 

Every coating or system is a trade-off. Availability, color matching, ease of application, and product durability are all a give and take somewhat.


----------



## PACman

1-2 months for a CC blend? Where are you? Albania? That's crazy! My store had a MAX turn around time on those products of three days! What is going on with the SW CC division these days?


----------



## Tprice2193

Lots of useful information from some experienced users of waterbourne lacquers. For cabinets I hang my drawers and doors and spray on two coats. These are relatively thick coats just slightly below the point of sagging. I then sand to 400 the fronts and lay on a third coat on the turntable. Done deal. Now for the frames I again do two coats inside and out and a third coat to the highly visible surfaces. 

Put simply you cannot make the frames look as good because you cant float out a final coat. You can however rub it out to make it look substantially better. I wet sand the readily visible surfaces with 600 and polish with Meguairs polishing compounds to a lustre that matches your doors. You can use this same polishing procedure to remove fingerprints and other imperfections. Stay away from polishes that contain wax or silicone. Sometimes I skip the polishing as it pretty dang good without it.


----------



## PNW Painter

Sherwin recently acquired a European company called Sayerlack. They have a product called HydroPlus that's now available at SW product finishes stores. It's available in Clear and Pigmented in multiple sheens.

So far I've use the clear on two projects and had excellent results. 

I'd recommend that you talk with someone at your SW product finishes store and ask about HydroPlus vs. Kem Aqua. Based on my projects HydroPlus was recommended.

General Finishes also has some products that may work as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westshorecabinetry

AmericanVeteranPaint said:


> Recently bought a titan 115 capspray for cabinets and looking for the best product for durability and finish from Sherwin Williams.
> 
> Has anyone used Kem Aqua Plus over white pigmented shellac on cabinet repaints?


I've had great results applying white pigmented shellac primer under the kem aqua system..with a capspray 115. However sayn3ver is correct that SW won't back the paints warranty as it is specifically formulated for raw wood applicatuona. In my opinion, for oak especially, this is the way to go in order to block out tannins that will seep through the finish when using waterborne paints like KA.


----------



## Westshorecabinetry

PNW Painter said:


> Sherwin recently acquired a European company called Sayerlack. They have a product called HydroPlus that's now available at SW product finishes stores. It's available in Clear and Pigmented in multiple sheens.
> 
> So far I've use the clear on two projects and had excellent results.
> 
> I'd recommend that you talk with someone at your SW product finishes store and ask about HydroPlus vs. Kem Aqua. Based on my projects HydroPlus was recommended.
> 
> General Finishes also has some products that may work as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm curious about this product! By pigmented you mean white pigmented base correct? (For light colours) and the clear (for dark colours)?

Also is there a surfacer/primer that goes with the Hydro Plus system?


----------



## PNW Painter

Here's a link to the SW webpage about the pigment version of HydroPlus. It should answer most of your questions.
http://oem.sherwin-williams.com/pro...water/sayerlack-hydroplus-waterborne-topcoat/

The pigment version is a self seal system, so no primers or surfacers are needed. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tprice2193

Sayerlack products have been listed on SW website for at least 5 months. I haven't found a single store even the specialty finishes stores that even know its a SW product. Has anyone actually purchased it and used it? I know its an Italian company acquired by SW. I am particularly interested in the pigmented version...


----------



## woodcoyote

Tprice2193 said:


> Sayerlack products have been listed on SW website for at least 5 months. I haven't found a single store even the specialty finishes stores that even know its a SW product. Has anyone actually purchased it and used it? I know its an Italian company acquired by SW. I am particularly interested in the pigmented version...


That would be expected as they just recently started making it/stocking it in the DNC or distribution centers in only select locations (Houston i think?).

Whatever, no one you talk to is going to know anything about it, unless they've actually been trained in it or speak italian (hot line is in italian).

With that. I can say: Saylerack...is awesome! Period. .


I've tried their dual component polyurethane on an entire trim package (doors/trim/vigas, etc.) for an entire home and that stuff rocked! It was so good it spoiled me (us) and now I'm hunting for a pigmented version that's just as good, which I doubt I'll find because it was a dual component and the stuff I'm seeing is a single component. 

Anyway, I'm going to get my Rep to bring in some pigmented version to test out. Very expensive stuff, but at the end of the day it's not outrageous. I chewed them down on price pretty good, so $60-70 for a dual component poly is pretty good. But of course, not as good (price wise) as a $25 lacquer that everyone uses. 

I'll let you know what I find out, because I too am on the hunt for a good pigmented finish for cabinets. We're getting more requests for them than we have in the past and I don't have a satisfactory solution, that I am comfortable with (yet).


----------



## PACman

I could be of some help... but if SW is selling so much product they don't need you guys to find the Sayerlack products then that's their problem not mine. Pretty typical of them to have a superior product that no one can find, let alone buy. That's how they keep the price up. Control demand.


----------



## woodcoyote

PACman said:


> I could be of some help...


Curious. What do you suggest for bullet proof cabinet paint / pigmented cabinet finish. 

I have no clue what you sell or what's in your store, etc.


----------



## Tprice2193

HPi finishes has some of the Sayerlack line. If my memory serves me correct they had the pigmented white polyurethane a few months ago and now they dont. SW will probably cut out other distributors out and start distributing it themselves. Who knows what they are actually up to. Sure would like to have access to it. . They are probably buying market share controlling supply and trying to increase demand for their kem aqua line. May never see it at a price that we can work with.


----------



## Tprice2193

I think you are right on Pac... Happens in all kinds of business. Buy it, bury it, and switch them to a more profitable alternative product. I hope I am wrong but I will not be holding my breath until the Sayerlack line is available enough for the average cabinet finisher. If they do put it in distribution then they will reformulate it and screw it up.


----------



## Tprice2193

Maybe they will rebrand it and call it Kem Aqua Ultra... Or Emerald Ultra Cabinet...


----------



## Center_line_Painting

A question I have to add to this thread. Does anyone receive Kem Aqua Plus in batches smaller than 5 gallons? Is it the same deal for sayerlack?

My rep has been given me the run around about this stuff.


----------



## Tprice2193

I get the gallon size of Kem Aqua plus but SW definitely don't want to supply it to just any store. If the store sells the Sher-Wood line they will probably get it for you. If anyone finds the Sayerlack Hydroplus pigmented let me know would love to try it. Will pass on it if I have to buy 5 gallons or 20 liters.


----------



## PNW Painter

I can get gallons of Kem Aqua Plus at my local retail store, but they can't get HydroPlus yet. I have to buy that at the Product Finishes store, but they will sell singles. They also sell the pigmented version as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tprice2193

PNW Painter:. Thanks for the information on Sayerlack Hydroplus. The nearest finishes store to me is about 100 miles but I will check it out.


----------



## woodcoyote

Got 2 gallons of Kem Aqua Enamel (pigmented) coming in. 

Also got 5 gallons of Saylerack HydroPlus pigmented coming in as well. Had to order by the 5. Singles and 5'ers available for clear coats, but not pigmented. 

Will updated in a new thread once I get it and test it.


----------



## Tprice2193

Woodcoyote:. Look forward to your test results! Are you going to try the Sayerlack Hydroplus pigmented as a "refinish" ? Have to admit my trigger finger is itching with envy....


----------



## epretot

I have been using the Kem Aqua pigmented lacquer for a few months. 

I painted some furniture, a loft bed and two cabinet packages. 

I really don't have a lot of experience with the HVLP I bought a couple of years ago. I read a few comments and suggestions on here about products and methods and went for it. Everything has turned out great. I'm hoping to increase the shop work so I can have more time at home. Planning to invest in a spray shop. 

I have no trouble getting Kem Aqua or Kem Aqua plus in either gallons or 5's. We have an industrial store about 30 min away. My local store can have it in a few hours usually.


----------



## woodcoyote

Tprice2193 said:


> Woodcoyote:. Look forward to your test results! Are you going to try the Sayerlack Hydroplus pigmented as a "refinish" ? Have to admit my trigger finger is itching with envy....


I'll probably do both. I'll test it as as regular finish on lets say raw moulding or wood and i'll do it over a cab door that probably is a lacquered finish, just to see how it goes.

I was going to order Kem Aqua in a white base, but decided to do a deep base to do a dark color like a grey or maybe a blue (oceanside maybe). 

Instead of getting 2 gallons of Kem Aqua Enamel, I only got 1 (deep base) and put the money for the second gallon toward a gallon of catalyst for Saylerack.

So I will test the Sayerlack hydroplus with and without catalyst. To see if there is a noticeable difference.


----------



## Tprice2193

Woodcoyote:. That is everything on my test list including the darker colors. I have an oak refinish where they are wanting a medium gray. I have only done whites and off whites with kem Aqua +. The deep base may give us some options here.

I am hoping that the Sayerlack Hydroplus is a little better on vertical surfaces (sagging) than KA+. I prefer to spray hanging. I can do that with KA+ but I have been floating on a final coat on the turn table. But I really have to fight with the frames. Your testing will prove valuable to a bunch of us on here. Thanks to the mods for creating a forum for the exchange of information that will save us time, money, and improve the quality of the work we do.


----------



## epretot

Tprice2193 said:


> Woodcoyote:. That is everything on my test list including the darker colors. I have an oak refinish where they are wanting a medium gray. I have only done whites and off whites with kem Aqua +. The deep base may give us some options here.
> I am hoping that the Sayerlack Hydroplus is a little better on vertical surfaces (sagging) than KA+. I prefer to spray hanging. I can do that with KA+ but I have been floating on a final coat on the turn table. But I really have to fight with the frames. Your testing will prove valuable to a bunch of us on here. Thanks to the mods for creating a forum for the exchange of information that will save us time, money, and improve the quality of the work we do.


Are you having trouble with this product sagging or running? I wonder if I'm doing something wrong because it seems to hang good. Perhaps I'm not putting enough on. I felt like I laid down a good amount on the cabinets because I laid them flat. They came out really nice.


----------



## Tprice2193

Epretot:. I maybe the one doing things wrong. On vertical surfaces I have to use a light coat to prevent runs. Estimate anything over 3 mil will run. It dries with a slight orange peel and a little flash on vertical surfaces . Sprayed flat can get 4 mil and it will float out nicely... no orange peal no runs. So flat is darn near perfect and vertical no quite so. I use a graco 4900 hvlp with #3 tip, I keep pressure to about 1/2. On stage 4 I get too much overspray and flashing. I use just enough air to break it up into decent pattern. Unthinned


----------



## Tprice2193

How did the vertical surfaces on your frames come out?


----------



## PNW Painter

FWIW, I asked about using the HydroPlus catalyst and the guy at my local product finishes store said that the catalyst did very little to improve the hardness in SW’s testing. Because of this he didn’t recommend using it because it was so expensive and did very little to improve the product in his opinion.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregplus

*hi*

So HydroPlus pigmented goes directly, no primer needed?


----------



## canopainting

Runny AF


----------



## Raska

Gosh! How these 3 year old threads appearing in front of me!


----------



## tdygert

Center_line_Painting said:


> A question I have to add to this thread. Does anyone receive Kem Aqua Plus in batches smaller than 5 gallons?
> Is it the same deal for sayerlack?
> My rep has been given me the run around about this stuff.


I guy it in gallons but have to check multiple SW stores to find it.


----------



## Holland

Gosh! How these (checks notes) 2 year old threads appearing in front of me!


----------

